# No more night fishing anywhere!!!!



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

There management say they dont have resources to let us fish at night.What a lie!!! Pointlookout has never had employees at night from day one.Doesnt cost them anything.In fact they make money.Also its killing local businesses that dont have the fishing business anymore.I contacted senator Cardin,Along with congressman Hoyer.The freaking head of the parks even lied to them.If you want to lodge a complaint contact Mr.Hager or Bill Anderson who both lie about reasons of parks shutting down our parks.Our money built pointlookout for night fishing and its pathetic to shut it down.HERES THERE NUMBER BLOW IT UP!!!410-703-5952....Blow them up.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

It’s not a lie if they mean all their man hours are used up cleaning the place all day after the hordes of litter bugs trash the place. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 1david (Jan 21, 2016)

i been upset that we cant use PLO or pier at night. This one great place to fish at night and like was it really about china virus or that they wanted to cut night fishing budget for other sectors and virus present them sweet thing on cutting budget....


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

St marys county knows you all dont know how to properly social distance. i dont blame the county.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

What’s the county have to do with a state park?


----------



## 1david (Jan 21, 2016)

i bet u could catch sharks at PLO now at night!


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Is this just PLO? All across MD?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Shark as far north on the Potomac side as you can, where the rays go bat chit. There’s so few people in the general area that Earl’s comment is well whatever. It’s not the locals they are cleaning up after. Not even close.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

i was at the point on sunday. nothing going on.landed a few flounder to short to keep.landed some nice size perch.a lot of baby croaker hitting. drifting all day. 🍻


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

the only place you might can night fish is solomons


----------



## eryv (Aug 2, 2015)

Danta said:


> i was at the point on sunday. 🍻


Hi Danta, Do you know if bloodworms are available?


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

i saw some at the 7 eleven at solomons on friday when i was at west marine.the little bait shop at solomons was not open on friday morning,


----------

